# Good to pull with?



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I wasnt sure where else to put this....it doesnt have to do with a trailer specificly...more with what im pulling a trailer with...I just want opinions.

My truck is a 2000 model F-150 special edition Lariat with the V-8 engine and a tow package.

Its completely paid off, almost like new (has a dent or two) and I got it for free because it was my grandpas...so you can see where I sorta want to keep it and not need a new one...im just afraid that I dont have the power to pull my horses.

The max ill be pulling is a two horse trailer with two horses in it....usually I only haul one horse though. My 'two horse trailer' is a stock trailer big enough for two horses to fit comfortably...

So opinions? Am I good with my truck?


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

You should be fine, as long as you're not hauling 2 horses over giant passes or anything. Half tons are usually pretty good for flat/local, but your gas mileage will suck! My husband has a 1/2 Chevy Silverado that gets good mileage (for a truck) in town and on the freeway, but when we add a cargo trailer and 2 quads, it drank gas like I drink Diet Pepsi! We just secured a 2 horse Logan for us to use for my daughter for 4-H next year, and as long as we're staying local, we'll be fine, but too many treks up and down the freeway or over any passes here in WA would require us to upgrade to a bigger truck. 

You can distribute the weight differently with a heavy duty hitch, which for the life of me I can't remember the name of, but it makes a big difference.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You'd probably max out at around 8000lbs with a 1/2 ton. It would be beneficial to use a hitch with weight distribution bars. They help prevent sway too. There's a forum on a site called horsetrailerworld.com. If you post this question there, they'll provide you with every bell and whistle you could possibly need.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> You'd probably max out at around 8000lbs with a 1/2 ton. It would be beneficial to use a hitch with weight distribution bars. They help prevent sway too. There's a forum on a site called horsetrailerworld.com. If you post this question there, they'll provide you with every bell and whistle you could possibly need.


 
Thank you! It's a hitch with sway bars...for the life of me I couldn't remember what it was called!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You'll be fine. We use our Dodge RAM 1500 (5.7 Hemi + tow package) to pull our 2 horse stock BP (about 4300 lbs loaded w/2 horses) with no problem.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you guys! All my riding is currently local. I have a few big hills to top on the way there but Im not to worried...I just didnt want to have to find a bigger truck...im broke and like the one I have lol

And thank you for the sight MyBoyPuck....ill check it out!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

You should be fine pulling it. BUt I wouldn't go any bigger on the trailer....Does the truck have a brake controller? I know you said it has a tow package but that doesn't include a brake controller for the trailer brakes....


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Mingiz said:


> You should be fine pulling it. BUt I wouldn't go any bigger on the trailer....Does the truck have a brake controller? I know you said it has a tow package but that doesn't include a brake controller for the trailer brakes....


 
Good point. My husband's Silverado is a work truck package which came with some extra suspension and different gear ratio in the transmission, and we found out that it's wired for a trailer brake, all we have to do is put the controller in the cab. Saves a ton of money, but is critical with that much weight.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

hmm....not sure. I dont know if the little trailer I use has trailer brakes on it much less if my truck has the stuff to work with trailer brakes 0.o

Its sorta an older trailer but still in nice condition....its small though. Like just big enough for two horses so It isnt a big deal weight wise...atleast the trailer isnt much weight. I usually only carry one horse...so do you think not having trailer brakes is an issue if Im only going locally?


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Pidge said:


> hmm....not sure. I dont know if the little trailer I use has trailer brakes on it much less if my truck has the stuff to work with trailer brakes 0.o
> 
> Its sorta an older trailer but still in nice condition....its small though. Like just big enough for two horses so It isnt a big deal weight wise...atleast the trailer isnt much weight. I usually only carry one horse...so do you think not having trailer brakes is an issue if Im only going locally?


A small 2 horse and just one horse is a lot of weight to try to stop in an emergency. When my husband looked into trailer brakes (before he realized his was wired) he was told that it would be about $300 for the wiring and the box...a small price really for the security it provides.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Pidge said:


> Its sorta an older trailer but still in nice condition....its small though. Like just big enough for two horses so It isnt a big deal weight wise...atleast the trailer isnt much weight. I usually only carry one horse...so do you think not having trailer brakes is an issue if Im only going locally?


How much does the trailer weight empty? Even our 2 horse (steel) stock trailer is over 2000 lbs empty.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I dont believe ours is steel...and it has a light weight floor made out of some stuff thats suppose to never rust or deteriorate....I would say its less then or right at 2000 lbs...I didnt think that was much for a trailer...and and both of my horses weight around 1000 lbs...my TB more like 850 lbs.

I pulled it with my arab not long ago and it stopped just fine...Im just worried now. Eveyone in my area is super respectful of people with trailers...so I wasnt to concerned until now...


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

A normal 2h bp type trailer usually has brakes on one axle. I added brakes to the other axle so both axels had brakes on all my trailers. Made for better stopping. You may think people are respectfull of horse trailers where you are, but don't always think that...You WILL NOT be able to stop a 2h bp with 2 normal size horses, with no trailer brakes. If anything the trailer will push the tow vehicle...or jack knife....


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Pidge said:


> Eveyone in my area is super respectful of people with trailers...so I wasnt to concerned until now...


Respect isn't going to stop something falling off of a truck in front of you, or a kid from darting out on a bike or after a toy. Cheap insurance...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I believe if the trailer has brakes you are required by law to have them functional.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I just had brakes installed on our van we use to pull 1-2 horses...I believe it only cost about $200 or so, you'd know for sure if you have them hooked up or not, because you'll have the braking unit mounted on your dash somewhere where you can set and control the trailer brakes.

It makes a HUGE difference when you're going down steep hills or like others have mentioned, when you have to brake suddenly for reasons that are beyond your control...I would highly recommend them!!!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree with everyone on the brakes. We had the controller installed in our truck and it made a huge difference. We have some big hills to go up and down to get to our property and I am really glad to have those brakes on the hills. We use a dodge Dakota with a v8 and total tow package to haul our small 2 older 2 horse. So technically its not even a 1/2 ton. We just take it slow on the hills and do just fine.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

The 2 biggest things with horses and towing is 
1. Safety
2. Common Sense

:wink::wink:


----------



## stonehorsedesigns (Jul 1, 2010)

You should probably get the brakes on your trailer and truck. You don't want to wait to find out if you can stop quick until some jerk stops sudden in front of you. The weight of a horse trailer with even one horse can push your truck down the road. 

We got brakes on our old trailer and truck at a place that does work on campers.


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the info! i just bought a F150 for my two horse and it seems like it will be fine!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you dearly for all the opinions. Ill see what I can do about getting things on my truck figured out for the brakes...as for the trailer...it isnt mine so there isnt much modification I can do to it. I simply barrow it.

BUT, I am sorta trailer shopping. Ill make sure whatever I get has brakes!

And Im sorry if anyone miss took my comment on most people being respectful...I know it doesnt help in emergencies...I meant it more as for the norm. Most people will take the time to let you know what their doing and to give you space when your hauling in my area. I meant the comment more as a 'should I be ok to keep pulling until I can solve the brake issue?' type thing...

Thank you for all the opinions!


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

I pull my 2-horse gooseneck with a 1/2 ton GMC. It all depends on the towing capacity of your truck and the weight of your trailer. You should be able to find out the towing capacity of your truck from the owner's manual or the Ford website. Most trailers have a sticker on them with all the spec weights. I try to keep my towing weight well below the full towing capacity of the truck as a safety measure. And.......get brakes on the trailer. They are an absolute must.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

wren said:


> Thanks for all the info! i just bought a F150 for my two horse and it seems like it will be fine!


 Congrats!!:clap::clap: Pic of new truck?


----------



## Morganlvr (Aug 10, 2010)

I used my '99 F-150 (2wd reg cab)to tow a bumper pull 3 horse slant. We moved to Northern California at one point from Houston, TX. I had 2 horses, hay. tack and some furniture and my F-150 did great. I believe it was rated to tow about 9,000lbs. I later purchased an 04 F150, 4x4 extended cab. It was rated to tow 8,000lbs. It also depends on what size motor you have. The V8 came with a 4.6L or 5.4L. Mine had the 5.4
You can probably call Ford and ask what your vehicle is rated to tow and they could tell you.


----------

